# Back Into the Hobby



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I recently found a box of my n gauge rolling stock from the 1970's (no engine or track), and I went out and bought some track, a Kato Locomotive, and I got hooked again!

Anyway, I need to move on to building a table, so I can experiment with track layouts. I have some closet doors in the attic (3) that I think I could use to build a table. I don't see why they wouldn't work well, but what's your opinion? Do I want to put foam board on top too as a base for everything? Do I want to make it so I can get to both sides of the table, i.e. not have it against the wall, so it's easy to work with?

I'm sure I'll have many more questions so I appreciate in advance any help.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. The foam board is both a sound-deadener and something to facilitate scenery construction: if you don't care about noise and don't plan to put in scenery, you don't need it. As for the "both sides" issue, it comes down to how big a layout and how far you can stretch. You have to be able to reach every point on your layout without laying across it. An easy accomodation is to put the layout on wheels or glides: build it, move it around to access all four sides as you work, then put it against the wall or in the corner. You'll find, however, that all derailments take place against the unaccessable wall or corner: it's the rule. Best wishes on the new layout, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

OK, I must first decide what room to put it in of course, because once constructed it ain't coming out! Yea I think being able to sit at either side is best so I'll take that into consideration.

I got the box out of the closet and set up the cars on a shelf, because I wanted my nephew to see the train cars so he'd get interested, but I thought it would be neat to go get some track and an engine. Then I suckered myself back into the hobby. LOL.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

N-scale REALLY lends it self to a shelf style - around the walls layout. Think seriously before doing a box that sits in the middle of the room. It's a ton easier setting up scenes (IMO) with a shelf style layout using backdrops against the wall, maintenance is also easier as you prevent the deep reachover usually experienced with the typical 4x8 approach. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> N-scale REALLY lends it self to a shelf style - around the walls layout. Think seriously before doing a box that sits in the middle of the room. It's a ton easier setting up scenes (IMO) with a shelf style layout using backdrops against the wall, maintenance is also easier as you prevent the deep reachover usually experienced with the typical 4x8 approach.


I'll think about it. I have 3 closet doors - 80" x 24". It's a mater of slicing and dicing, but I'll play with some paper cutouts first. Maybe a "T" with the top of the T against a wall? Maybe on wheels?

The other problem I have is two critters - cats - who are very curious about moving objects. Can I train (no pun intended) them to leave my toys alone? Stay tuned ...


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

re: cats. No.
Three doors each 80" x 24" is a massive layout for N scale. I'd be tempted to start with one to work out the kinks (and let your checkbook get used to the hit) and expand it down the road. Your initial track plan can allow for some tracks to go off the layout for future expansion. I've seen some impressive N logging layouts no bigger than a coffee table.
~Hap


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cats? Let me know when you can get them all trained to the leash, after that we'll talk about training them leave small moving objects alone! 

Ever heard the expression: *Like trying to herd cats?* There's a lot of truth in that.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to always a cat or two at home and liked them a lot.Well,they were my daughter's and I didn't have trains then.Now that my children have grown and moved out,I don't have any though I'd like it but I had to choose.Since my trains are my hobby,no cats...just that simple.You can get a cat to obey in your presence but wheen you're not there.........
Do not dream of training your cats to stay away from your trains...their hunter's instinct is too strong for that.However,you have two possible solutions...one gentle but troublesome at times and the other one is radical.
First,you could have your trains in a room that your cats don't have access to but this means total control of doors,etc wich is complicated.
Then the radical solution is to have them scared of the layout,something like remotely controlled firecrackers,something that would scare their guts out.Cat have very good memory and if efficiently scared,they'll remember for their lifetime that their is some devil wich lives within the layout and won't even come close to it ever.It's not a gentle solution and I'd hate to have to do it to my pet,but sometimes strong problems call for a strong cure.
There is also a cat repellent that you can get in most pet shops,but I don't know how efficient it is.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Brakeman Jake said:


> There is also a cat repellent that you can get in most pet shops,but I don't know how efficient it is.


Yup ... that's true ... they call those things "Big Mean Dogs" !!!



TJ


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

haphall said:


> re: cats. No.
> Three doors each 80" x 24" is a massive layout for N scale. I'd be tempted to start with one to work out the kinks (and let your checkbook get used to the hit) and expand it down the road. Your initial track plan can allow for some tracks to go off the layout for future expansion. I've seen some impressive N logging layouts no bigger than a coffee table.
> ~Hap


Oh I won't use the whole area that the three doors would make. But I will cut them as needed to make whatever size I want.

I bought a Kato GE C44-9W locomotive, which is capable of DCC, but I will add it later. The guy in the shop fired one up on the test track that had the sound chip in it - it blew me away! I was just laughing like a child at the sounds that little engine was making. Things have come a long way from the 1970's. 

Is there any decent track planning software out there? Is it worth messing with? I'll have a lot of questions about all sorts of things but I'll post them in the correct board later.

Thanks!


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Cabledawg is pretty much our "go-to" guy around here for layout design. He uses AnyRail I believe. Ask him nicely and he'll probably be able to give you a quick and dirty review of that software anyway. I assume this topic has been up before. Maybe TJ can find the threads. He's pretty good at tracking old threads.
~Hap


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

haphall said:


> Maybe TJ can find the threads. He's pretty good at tracking old threads.


Well, since you asked so very nicely ...



Here's that nice "tutorial" thread on Anyrail by Cabledawg ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5942

Along with some info on SCARM ... a freeware track layout software. The developer is a member on our forum ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5567

TJ


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Well, since you asked so very nicely ...
> 
> Here's that nice "tutorial" thread on Anyrail by Cabledawg ...
> TJ


Thanks tj, I'll check it out.

I also had a problem in that my older stock had the Rapido couplers, so I got a few of the Micro Trains conversions from the local hobby shop. Seemed to be well made but they didn't quite couple up to my Kato locomotive perfectly every time. Being an anal-retentive engineer I looked at the couplers with a magnifying glass and the Kato doesn't look exactly like the Micro Trains ... is this all a known issue with modern couplers? Still learning the new world of N gauge.


----------

